

Meet an origami robot that can dissolve itself - adim86
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/29/meet-an-origami-robot-that-can-build-itself-run-around-and-then-dissolve/?ncid=tcdaily

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9622048](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9622048)

